

Ask HN: what URL shortener do you use? - flippyhead

I need a shortener to get links into text messages we're sending. There's like a zillion shortener services. I need one with a decent API. Any suggestions?
======
deadfall
<http://dev.bitly.com/>

It is robust and well documented.

~~~
wanghq
yes, it's probably the mostly widely used one though it had an outage last
Sunday. Unless you want to invent your own, you should try bit.ly.

------
27182818284
Bit.ly. I used it before any others and I've never had a reason to switch.
_shrug_

------
brutuscat
bit.ly

